# How much should I feed my Rasboras?



## pugpower08 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi all. As you know I just got Rasboras. I think i've been feeding them too much because the food sinks to the bottom and some bacteria has formed on them. I did do a water change and vacuumed that up, but I still don't know how much to feed them. They don't always catch it before it sinks down to the bottom. If you have any tips/suggestion I would greatly appreciate it. Here's a photo of the tank. Thank you


----------



## turtlebud20106 (Sep 7, 2015)

Your tank is beautiful and are the Rasbora the only kind of fish in your tank or do you have a Betta with them as well? How much food are you feeding the Rasbora? do you feed them pellets or flakes? Sorry for all the questions but I need to know these things before I can give you a clear answer


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I have 60 plus Tetras and Rasboras in a 6 foot tank, What I do is feed floating food, The fish dart to the top and grab food, 

This is NOT my tank but you see what I mean.


----------



## pugpower08 (Feb 29, 2016)

I feed both my betta and them omega mini pellets. They do sink, but they sink slowly.


----------

